# Is this an original Oklahoma Joe???



## smokin ts bbq (Jan 13, 2017)

I just brought home an old Oklahoma Joe smoker from a neighbor.  It was used once and has been sitting in the shed for 10 years. I got it for free!!! Anyways. The main pipe is 40"x20". The firebox is one piece but bolted on.  It has a huge butterfly damper. The firebox is huge!! I can't read the serial number because the name plate is pretty rusty. 













IMG_20170113_133540.jpg



__ smokin ts bbq
__ Jan 13, 2017


















IMG_20170113_133533.jpg



__ smokin ts bbq
__ Jan 13, 2017


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 13, 2017)

It looks like an OK Joe.
For free who cares!?
Nice score!


----------



## cnl390 (Jan 13, 2017)

This should help...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...il-about-how-to-identify-an-original-okj-unit


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 9, 2017)

No it's not. The warming plate is the dead giveaway here.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Mar 9, 2017)

ammaturesmoker said:


> No it's not. The warming plate is the dead giveaway here.



:yeahthat:


----------



## old sarge (Mar 14, 2017)

Never mind the ancestry, use that bad boy


----------



## ammaturesmoker (Mar 14, 2017)

Smoke away


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 15, 2017)

old sarge said:


> Never mind the ancestry, use that bad boy :yahoo:


:yeahthat:


----------



## david79thomas (Jul 15, 2021)

ammaturesmoker said:


> No it's not. The warming plate is the dead giveaway here.


What about this one?  I’m looking at buying this for $400. I was thinking it was a 1/4” old OK Joe but now I’m not sure!?  The handles are welded but not complete welds. The label is painted. No warming shelf though.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jul 16, 2021)

On an original OK Joe the firebox and cook chamber are welded together.  IIRC the smoke stack is welded on too.  The New Braunfels are bolted together.

That shelf on the end is not normal for any of them.  Is the exhaust stack square?  If so that's not normal either.


----------



## Homeroaster (Oct 31, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> It looks like an OK Joe.
> For free who cares!?
> Nice score!


----------



## Homeroaster (Oct 31, 2022)

The partially welded handles or I did give away that it is not an original Oklahoma Joe's. It was either made by New Braunfels which is owned by charbroil, who bought out Joe Davidson, or it is made in Mexico by charbroil. The ones from China have a split fire box, much thinner metal, and a tag that the words Oklahoma Joe's goes outside the outline of Oklahoma. Every single Oklahoma Joe's original will have the words Oklahoma Joe's inside the outline of the state of Oklahoma.


----------



## georgia smoker (Oct 31, 2022)

I have a smoker just like that and mine is a New Braunfels. I've had mine for over 25 years.


----------



## Homeroaster (Oct 31, 2022)

georgia smoker said:


> I have a smoker just like that and mine is a New Braunfels. I've had mine for over 25 years.


If I could see the serial number, the New Braunfels smokers have a preface of NB.


----------

